# The Lock In: Christlicher Filmtrailer über Pornografie veröffentlicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Dezember 2013)

*The Lock In: Christlicher Filmtrailer über Pornografie veröffentlicht*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu The Lock In: Christlicher Filmtrailer über Pornografie veröffentlicht gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: The Lock In: Christlicher Filmtrailer über Pornografie veröffentlicht


----------



## butter_milch (13. Dezember 2013)

*The Lock In: Christlicher Filmtrailer über Pornografie veröffentlicht*

Only in America


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: The Lock In: Christlicher Filmtrailer über Pornografie veröffentlicht*



> .. sondern auch auf die ernstzunehmenden Gefahren von Pornografie hinweisen.


 Welche denn? Rückenmarksschwund oder krumme Finger? Bei Sex sind die Amis päpstlicher als der Papst aber bei Mord und Todschlag sind es die reinsten Ketzer. Ich verbringe dann mal lieber mein WE mit einer Städtereise durch *Sodom und Gomorra*


----------



## OctoCore (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: The Lock In: Christlicher Filmtrailer über Pornografie veröffentlicht*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Welche denn?


 
Trailer nicht gesehen? 
Klare Zusammenhänge zwischen Pornographie und dämonischer Aktivität. 
Christlicher Film(trailer)? 
Wenn das keine Satire ist, heiße ich Jesus.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: The Lock In: Christlicher Filmtrailer über Pornografie veröffentlicht*

Och Gott, ist doch gar nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Rasha (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: The Lock In: Christlicher Filmtrailer über Pornografie veröffentlicht*

Da is ja Resident Evil brutaler...

Ne aber ganz ehrlich, außer Gekreische und das Kind da wo am Boden gehockt hat, war da nix...


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: The Lock In: Christlicher Filmtrailer über Pornografie veröffentlicht*

Da ist die Redaktion aber anscheinend ganz anderer Meinung.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: The Lock In: Christlicher Filmtrailer über Pornografie veröffentlicht*

Die sitzt ja auch in Bayern - eine Hochburg des Katholizismus. Da wird noch richtig exorziert.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: The Lock In: Christlicher Filmtrailer über Pornografie veröffentlicht*

Geile Satire....

Das ist doch Satire ? Das ist doch nicht ernstgemeint von denen ? oder doch ??


----------

